# Wiring Enclosure for Stimsons Python



## Logan92 (May 12, 2011)

Hey guys, im new to the whole snake business and have decided to build my own enclosure. im just wondering how i go about wiring it and what i need to put in it that needs wiring?

Thanks, Josh


----------



## cadwallader (May 12, 2011)

i would just go a pre wired light from a pet shop easiest way...


----------



## Tassie97 (May 12, 2011)

this may help...
[video=youtube;tJGJHh-37mg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tJGJHh-37mg[/video]


----------



## Logan92 (May 12, 2011)

Fair enough, thanks mate. Thermostat and all that come pre wired im assuming?

thanks for the video, was a great help!


----------



## Tassie97 (May 12, 2011)

yep all you will have to do with a thermostat is plug in ur globe or heat mat cord into it and set the temp and your away good luck


----------



## Logan92 (May 12, 2011)

thanks  whats better to use, the globe or heat mat?


----------



## cadwallader (May 12, 2011)

different keepers like different things but i used both and they both have their advantages i started with globe and they are the easiest to set up IMO

but if you use globes definitely get a dimming thermostat otherwise you end up blowing 500000 (or 5) globes


----------



## Tassie97 (May 12, 2011)

ummm well i havent kept pythons (i am in tasmania cant keep them here) heat mats and cords are more hardy as such like they dont blow like bulbs but there are heat panels as well but yeah it all has its pros and cons others may be more help


----------



## Logan92 (May 12, 2011)

thanks for the help guys  now i only have the problem of actually finding the snake haha!


----------



## pythonmum (May 12, 2011)

Hey Logan - your choice of heat mat, ceramic (I wouldn't mess with other globes) globe, heat panel or heat cord depends on the type of enclosure. If you are keeping a young snake in a plastic tub, use one of those Habistat themostats (I use them for everything) with a heat mat under the tub. If a larger enclosure, one of the other options would work and you can transfer the same thermostat to the larger enclosure when the snake 'upsizes'. I've used them all and they all have their advantages. If this is your first snake, go for an adult. They will be well established and the temperament clear. Stimsons are lovely pythons and they live 20 - 30 years, so you are not losing out on a lot of time by buying an adult! Ours is 9 years old and is the gentlest python ever. We got her as an adult for our young daughter and she was a perfect choice.


----------



## Logan92 (May 12, 2011)

well i plan on buying a younger one, maybe a bit older than hatchling, and i will most likely keep it in a click clack container till it grows a bit bigger. trying to find people selling stimsons pythons in victoria is starting to become a difficult task lol.


----------

